# Shipping Company Recommendation



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am moving to the states in March, but in the meantime I need to find a shipping company. Can anyone recommend a company to use please? I only have a few boxes to ship, no big furniture or anything bulky. Thanks!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Make your life easy by getting them on the flight you are on. You have the items with you when you arrive and don't have to worry about when items will show up either, especially as you get settled in your new location. Of course it's an added cost, but I believe it makes life easier. I speak of this way now because over seven months ago when I left Dubai I used a shipping company and have yet to see my items here in the States.


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> Make your life easy by getting them on the flight you are on. You have the items with you when you arrive and don't have to worry about when items will show up either, especially as you get settled in your new location. Of course it's an added cost, but I believe it makes life easier. I speak of this way now because over seven months ago when I left Dubai I used a shipping company and have yet to see my items here in the States.



%-\ sorry to hear that. That's terrible! Hope your stuff turns up soon! 

My only concern by doing that is struggling with it all when I get to Newark, and getting it onto my connecting flight to Indy. It's something to think about though. Thanks!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

bindy said:


> %-\ sorry to hear that. That's terrible! Hope your stuff turns up soon!
> 
> My only concern by doing that is struggling with it all when I get to Newark, and getting it onto my connecting flight to Indy. It's something to think about though. Thanks!


Completely understand that transfer situation and going through customs that would have to do. See what sort of assistance can be asked for before boarding the flight, during the flight, and a reminder at the end. When you are checking in a large amount of items and paying for that service, it can surely include some help between flights that you have also paid for. Never be afraid of asking for something, it's just how we ask for it that makes the difference between getting things or not.

Cheers.


----------

